# Leasing for 4h



## ByersBoerGoats (Jan 7, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has leased a goat to a 4H'er. We are considering leasing a doe this year for a pack and harness project. Not sure how to go about this as far as lease agreement and rental fee. Anyone have any experience or suggestions ??


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Wow that's a tough one. While I'd like to help a 4her (my kids did dogs) there (for me) is too many variables. For example, are you a tested clean closed herd, if so would you want your goat out showing? Where would the goat reside, who's responsible for feed, or medical bills, or worst case scenario something happens and you loose the doe.?. I know there are people that would lease a doe to someone for 6mo to a year for breeding; so maybe they'll have some more ideas. I tend to be a little paranoid have had a bad experience with someone and one of my animals.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know people do it but I have never done it so don't know the details.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am doing this with two breeders this year. I will pick the does up over the summer and keep them until October after our state fair. With one breeder I am paying for feed and I get any money they win, the breeders get ribbons. The breeder lives 20 mins away and will be able to see the doe when ever he wants. He also has to approve of any feed changes or.medical care... if he is not available I am to call his wife who is a vet and have her approve. 

The other breeder is still works but is very much go with the flow. We will likely pay for feed and split supplements. I will let him know what her rations are and have him approve medical care. I'm not paying to show either doe, they just get a name in Goats if it wins and their animals are seen


----------

